# AWorkoutRoutine anyone?



## ragagga (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, I found recently this awesome website called AWorkoutRoutine.com. Does anyone know it? Is it legit? All the blog posts seem written very nice and I can't find negative opinions about it on the web. I'm just puzzled that the author is unknown.
I'm not affiliated and not doing advertising to it, I just found it and want to know more opinions!
Thanks!!


----------



## stonetag (Aug 6, 2014)

The site is good for someone new to weight training, for experienced folks it's a joke! It's just another jackass claiming to have the best muscle building exercises on the planet, all leading up to the purchase of a product.


----------

